# Passport application by post, how long really?



## Lee May (18 Jul 2008)

They say allow about 6 weeks for regular postal application of passport (as it happens a junior aged 5 who had a previous expired passport). Has anyone any recent experience of the waiting time? Departing 2 Aug and no sign as yet, sent perhaps 3-4 weeks ago now.  Any experience would be helpful, or even what is the procedure if say 4 days ahead of departure it has not still arrived, do I visit in person to Passport office? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Jul 2008)

IT IS  6 weeks. ordinary post received takes 6 weeks, it is at the bottom of the que compared to counter applications, Passport express and Northern Passport express Applications.

Best thing to do is to call the office with the reference number or call in with proof of travel to have the application speeded up.

I hope this helps.


----------



## bacchus (18 Jul 2008)

9 days to renew a child passport in June 08.. though, we paid the €7.50 extra for passport express.


----------



## Lee May (18 Jul 2008)

Thanks to all, I did keep a record of the application number so will call in in person nearer the time if it does not arrive within 4 days of travel.  Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Jul 2008)

Lee May said:


> Thanks to all, I did keep a record of the application number so will call in in person nearer the time if it does not arrive within 4 days of travel. Appreciate the feedback.


 
do not leave it close to the date, it is crazy busy in the passport office already. But with the Aug bank holiday coming up it will only get worse so do yourself a favour and get it sorted early.


----------



## erw fran (18 Jul 2008)

I got my son's via the An Post 10 working days guarantee, it actually took 5 days, I was very impressed.


----------



## agrif06 (18 Jul 2008)

Lee May said:


> Thanks to all, I did keep a record of the application number so will call in in person nearer the time if it does not arrive within 4 days of travel. Appreciate the feedback.


 
You could try the 'Track Your Passport Application' on the website:

http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=2859


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Jul 2008)

erw fran said:


> I got my son's via the An Post 10 working days guarantee, it actually took 5 days,* I was very impressed*.


 
someone happy with a government serivce 

between March and Sept everyone wants go away so it will take 10 days, outside that it can be quicker as it is quiet and less passports in the system.


----------



## redstar (18 Jul 2008)

I too was impressed. Used Passport Express to renew my passport - got it after 5 days.


----------



## ciars (18 Jul 2008)

Have to say I was also very happy with PP office speedy service.

Dropped in to them at 3.30 just before they closed (4pm) there were only 6 people in front of me. Seen to really quickly. Passport arrive 9 days later. 

Was worried as I was travelling in 11 days time but they had assured me/ infact guaranteed me it would arrive within 10 days. in addition when I went back to pick it up - again no Q's.

If it gets really close, drop into them with proff of booking and travel dates. they will get one done ASAP. probably within a day.

This was mid last month.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Jul 2008)

ciars said:


> Have to say I was also very happy with PP office speedy service.
> 
> Dropped in to them at 3.30 just before they closed (4pm) there were only 6 people in front of me. Seen to really quickly. Passport arrive 9 days later.
> 
> ...


 
that is not good advice. Check your paspport when you book your travel and not when you pack to go away.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2008)

Also...


> Public Counter Urgent Fee
> Payable, upon proof of urgent travel, for passports required to be issued on the same or next day following application.  This fee is in addition to the appropriate passport fee as set out above.
> Please note that this is not an 'on demand' service and is only available for same/next day genuine urgent travel
> €50 - Adult
> €25 - Child


----------



## erw fran (18 Jul 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> someone happy with a government serivce
> 
> between March and Sept everyone wants go away so it will take 10 days, outside that it can be quicker as it is quiet and less passports in the system.



To clarify, my personal experience occurred in June of this year (hence the VERY impressed).


----------



## Billo (19 Jul 2008)

Lee May said:


> They say allow about 6 weeks for regular postal application of passport (as it happens a junior aged 5 who had a previous expired passport). Has anyone any recent experience of the waiting time? Departing 2 Aug and no sign as yet, sent perhaps 3-4 weeks ago now.  Any experience would be helpful, or even what is the procedure if say 4 days ahead of departure it has not still arrived, do I visit in person to Passport office? Thanks in advance



Waiting time can also depend on the ability of the applicant to fill out the application form, and follow the instructions,correctly. I am told that some applicants, do not send in e.g. Birth Certs, or previous passports where required, or they do not get the back of one photograph signed by a Garda. These omissions can result in follow up correspondence, which takes time. Poor quality photos, especially home printed, are also a problem, as they get damaged easily.
The moral of the story is to leave plenty of time,as things do go wrong

Rgds
Billo


----------



## ciars (21 Jul 2008)

*If it gets really close, drop into them with proff of booking and travel dates. they will get one done ASAP. probably within a day.*



Ron Burgundy said:


> that is not good advice. Check your paspport when you book your travel and not when you pack to go away.


 

Why is that not good advice? the OP said they were worried as the passports hadn't arrived yet and they were due to travel on the 6th Aug. I was stating that if the passports hadn't arrived in the immediate future they should drop into the PP office, produce statment of travel and try and rush the process. This was advice on how to resolve the current situation they are in.


----------



## serotoninsid (7 May 2009)

€80 for a passport! jeez thats expensive!!


----------



## harvey (11 May 2009)

Plus another €8.50 for Passport Express.


----------



## JoeB (11 May 2009)

I found the passport office very helpful... I used Passport Express 12 days before I was due to travel.. but it's ten _working _days... in the end I rang customer service three days before travelling and I had them deliver the passport for collection in the office (Molesworth St, Dublin) the day before I was due to travel, and it all worked out ok. It was due to be delivered by post on the morning of my 7am flight so I would have missed the flight if they hadn't helped me.

They didn't have to help me.. they choose to accomodate me and I was very thankful.


----------



## athens2004 (12 May 2009)

If you go to passport office in Cork would they do your application for you on same day


----------



## Human_person (13 May 2009)

Hi Lee,
Had to get two for my youngest in Feb. One was a renewl & the other was for 10 mth old. We went by Express option but it still took three weeks, although it should have been ten working days. 
They do generally seem to be on time or a little bit outside but the main problem is correctly filling out the form its-self. The way its phrased confused me ("refer to pt 1.2 blah blah"). There also seems to be a number of different forms in circulation which have different requirments. The form I got in our local Garda St was different from the form in the local library. As long as everything is filled out correctly it should come through on time.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 May 2009)

athens2004 said:


> If you go to passport office in Cork would they do your application for you on same day


 

Not true. Unless you pay the extra 55 and are traveling with proof of travel they will not do it on the day.

80 isn't too bad as it works out at 8 a year......


----------



## serotoninsid (13 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> 80 isn't too bad as it works out at 8 a year......


For some reason, I wasn't expecting it to be so much.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (15 May 2009)

serotoninsid said:


> For some reason, I wasn't expecting it to be so much.


 
True, it seems a lot but if you break it down to 8 a year it doesn't seem too bad !!!


----------

